# 2014 elk hunting season just completed



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*2014 elk hunting season just completed*

Contact: Brian Mastenbrook, 989-732-3541 or Katie Keen, 231-775-9727
Agency: Natural Resources









Dec. 19, 2014

Michigan's 2014 elk hunting season just ended with multiple successes. Hunters experienced a one-of-a-kind hunt and filled the freezer with local meat, while also helping to accomplish valuable elk management on both public and private land.

"The elk hunt is an exciting time for everyone," said Department of Natural Resources wildlife biologist Jennifer Kleitch. "We control the elk population through very intense management - we target specific areas and properties during certain time periods."

The elk season had two hunt periods  the early season, Aug. 26-29, Sept. 12-15 and Sept. 26-29 and the late season, Dec. 6-14. Just fewer than 30,000 eligible Michigan hunters applied for 100 elk licenses. Both the early and late season had quotas of 15 any-elk or bull licenses and 35 antlerless licenses.

Hunters during the early season harvested 37 elk - 13 bulls, 23 cows and 1 calf, while late-season hunters harvested 41 elk - 14 bulls and 27 cows.

"Again we had a good season, hunters were successful and safe, and we achieved our management goals," said Kleitch. "Not to mention the communities in the area feel the influx of the hunters with their families and the additional activity, so it really is a great season for the region."

In addition to providing great recreation and hunting opportunities and population management, the elk hunt also is important in tracking the health of the elk herd and other wildlife in the area. Each elk hunter must have his or her harvest checked by DNR staff. Harvest location, sex of the animal, antler information and field age are recorded. An incisor tooth also is pulled on each elk to determine an exact age of the animal at the DNR Wildlife Disease Lab in East Lansing at a later date. Because elk can travel within the bovine tuberculosis area and can contract TB, every elk harvested is tested for TB and the harvest site is field-checked by DNR staff to ensure the health of the animal and legality of the kill site.

"Elk are very valuable animals to Michigan's residents, and it's important to ensure that every harvest was done in a legal manner," Kleitch said. "The harvest site visits allow us to get more information on the hunt and more information on the health of the animal."

There will not be a January hunt this year because the first two seasons achieved management objectives.

To learn more about Michigan's elk, including the history elk management and management goals, visit www.michigan.gov/elk.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

